# Ceiling leaking from over head balcony



## mimko

I am new to this site, so hello to all of you and hope you can give
me some advice. 

We have a ceiling that is leaking from an overhead balcony. 
The building is 3 level and is new, been built around 12 months. 
Builder came out today and removed some of the ceiling and told us 
where the leak is on the balcony.    Apparently it happened once before
and he thought it was fixed.    The person who laid the membrane was also
here inspecting it.    They said they need a dry day to repair this and will use
some type of cork material to seal it.  They said it is only a tiny pinhole but
it allows the rain to come in and run across the ceiling. 

I am concerned that this may not be a permanent fix and that the wood inside 
the plaster which has got wet will end up being damaged and rotting.  
The builder did say this can be a problem with over head balconies. 
Has anyone else experienced anything like this and if so what was the outcome ?


----------



## southernelitecrete

repair but have only been doing this for 35yrs,,, that's 1 big pinhole, btw,,, there needs to be ' flashing ' & drainage,,, flashing could be membrane but drainage is gravity ONLY,,, whatever repair method is chosen, you'll need some guarantee,,, not certain the std h/o warranty's worthwhile.

btw, there're many balconies which do NOT leak.


----------



## mimko

Just an update on this problem.    Turns out the balcony is not the problem after all.     It is the connection of the awning to the roof.    We had two membrane specialists out and they flooded the balcony, no water came in, then the roof, nothing, moved over to the awning and bingo, the water started to run in.    One of the guys did ask if the water stopped leaking once the rain had stopped and we said it had.    He figured if it was the balcony it would have kept dripping in for some time through the membrane.    We have had rain again since the first leak and nothing came in, so he was doubtful that it was the balcony and he was correct. 

So now all we have to do is get this problem fixed by the builder this weekend.    We have had extremely bad weather here in Melbourne, which is unusual for us, but thankfully that has passed now.


----------

